# Picture of my new little baby Russian Tortoise!



## TortugaGirl (May 5, 2014)

It got my little hatchling over the weekend. Isn't he a doll? My friends kept asking me what I was going to name him and I kept telling them I didn't know. Then today I took him outside and he kept me busy keeping track of him and I kept asking him, "Donde vas?" (Spanish for "Where are you going?") And then it hit me...I can call him DondeVas. Sir DondeVas. Or Señor DondeVas. haha


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 5, 2014)

Very cute little tort !


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## TortyTom (May 5, 2014)

I like Sir DondeVas!


----------



## TortugaGirl (May 5, 2014)

haha....Yes, me too. It has a certain ring to it! And it is a 'big attitude' kind of name. And he certainly walks around with attitude! haha I never in my wildest dreams thought a little turtle would be so much fun!!!


----------



## TortyTom (May 5, 2014)

I'm a sucker for Sir names, I had a horse named Sir Tao Dante, a dog named Sir Dagan and my FB name is Sir Thomas The Man. Bwahahahaha!


----------



## bouaboua (May 5, 2014)

Very cute and when he will be crowned??


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 5, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## yillt (May 5, 2014)

Adorable tortoise.


----------



## TortugaGirl (May 6, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> Very cute and when he will be crowned??


I'm not sure but as soon as he is I will post a picture! bahahaha (Thanks for the idea!)


----------



## jlpicc (May 6, 2014)

Congratulations! I'm getting my baby Russian Saturday! Where did you get him from?


----------



## TortugaGirl (May 6, 2014)

jlpicc said:


> Congratulations! I'm getting my baby Russian Saturday! Where did you get him from?


I got him here in Nebraska from a breeder.


----------



## jlpicc (May 6, 2014)

Oh ok thanks. I'm going to a reptile show and wondered if you had done the same and had advice.


----------



## TortugaGirl (May 6, 2014)

jlpicc said:


> Oh ok thanks. I'm going to a reptile show and wondered if you had done the same and had advice.


Yea, sorry. I'm a very new tortoise owner and I just did a lot of research online and then I found this forum and I luckily read about a breeder here in Nebraska. I was so glad because I just drove to pick him out and didn't have to have my little baby shipped. In the short three days we have had him he has shown us a great personality and he is a lot of fun to watch!


----------



## jlpicc (May 6, 2014)

I know I can't wait to get to know my little guy (/girl)! We're newlyweds and my mom is already telling all her friends that she's getting a grand-turtle any day now


----------



## TortugaGirl (May 6, 2014)

jlpicc said:


> I know I can't wait to get to know my little guy (/girl)! We're newlyweds and my mom is already telling all her friends that she's getting a grand-turtle any day now


Well CONGRATULATIONS!!! Your mom is great! (Just like me..hahaha) I have grandkids but I also have a very sweet granddoggie, Marley. He is a pitbull mix and he is the sweetest doggie ever! I hate how that breed gets such a bad wrap. I even make doggie treats for him....I'm a cool doggie grannie! haha I can't wait to see pics of your new little darling tortoise! Please make sure to post a pic so I can see him!


----------



## jlpicc (May 7, 2014)

TortugaGirl said:


> Well CONGRATULATIONS!!! Your mom is great! (Just like me..hahaha) I have grandkids but I also have a very sweet granddoggie, Marley. He is a pitbull mix and he is the sweetest doggie ever! I hate how that breed gets such a bad wrap. I even make doggie treats for him....I'm a cool doggie grannie! haha I can't wait to see pics of your new little darling tortoise! Please make sure to post a pic so I can see him!




Thanks!
I would consider getting a pit bull if we could ever get a dog (husband has pretty bad asthma, so that would require years of allergy shots first). I like their size and energy level and loyalty. And I could totally see my mom doing that. Right now she has her collie mix and my boxer, which I've had since I still lived there. 
I'm sure I will be posting lots of pics of my new tortoise baby! Only 3 more days!


----------



## alex_ornelas (May 7, 2014)

Hes absolutely adorable name looks like a perfect fit


----------



## TortugaGirl (May 8, 2014)

alex_ornelas said:


> Hes absolutely adorable name looks like a perfect fit


hee hee, thanks Alex! I had to add to his name to cover all of his characteristics so his full name is Sir Chomper Digger DonDeVas.  Yep, I'm a nut. I have had so much fun with him in the five days that I have had him.


----------



## alex_ornelas (May 11, 2014)

TortugaGirl said:


> hee hee, thanks Alex! I had to add to his name to cover all of his characteristics so his full name is Sir Chomper Digger DonDeVas.  Yep, I'm a nut. I have had so much fun with him in the five days that I have had him.


 I bet he will show you much more of his personality as he grows so that name might get really long xD


----------



## TortugaGirl (May 11, 2014)

alex_ornelas said:


> I bet he will show you much more of his personality as he grows so that name might get really long xD


Uh, yea. My students and I came up with "Timeout" as a nickname because he loves to burrow in the corner. haha


----------



## jlpicc (May 12, 2014)

So I got my tortoise Saturday as planned, and it is a Russian, but he is not a baby as I had thought I would end up with. He is and adult male named Markl and he is adorable!



I haven't been able to spend too much time with him since we wanted to leave him alone Saturday to get used to his habitat and I worked all day yesterday and today. But my husband was home with him for awhile and I think I've been replaced!


----------



## TortugaGirl (May 12, 2014)

He's so cute!


----------



## jlpicc (May 12, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Gee (May 12, 2014)

Aww sooo cute


----------

